# 2006 B544 headlamp height adjustment



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

I have just noticed that the headlamp height adjustment doesn't work when I turn the adjustment wheel. Is this electrical and if so is there a fuse for this as I can't find it in the fuse list?
Thanks


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Hymer Headlight Adjuster*

We have a 1998 B544 and on that it doesn't adjust. I think it's because they're not standard headlights.

Joe


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The adjuster mechanism is mechanical, I have one headlight that does and one that doesnt. I do very little night time travelling so it is not something that has ever bothered me (or anyone coming the other way for that matter)


----------

